# Problema con diseño en PCB wizard



## The Stig (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola buenas.

Queria comentarles un problema. Soy novato novatisimo con este programa, ya que he usado otros,y tengo una duda.

He estado haciendo un circuito impreso que necesito, y lo he estado haciendo a un estilo muy "sin tener ni idea".

El caso es que puse los componentes para que se viesen las figuras fisicas, (vista "real world") y una vez colocados los componentes le di a la vista "artwork", donde solo se ven los circulitos donde van insertados los componentes.

Fui uniendo de forma muy liosa todos los componentes clickando en un circulito y haciendo una pista hasta su destino, pensando que despues dandole a "TOOLS" y despues a "CONVERT" pues me lo reorganizaria.

Una vez terminado todo, confiando en que el programa me lo ordenaria, le doy a esta opcion y me dice lo siguiente:

UNABLE TO CONVERT DESIGN. NO DESIGN FOUND ON THE CURRENT PAGE.

Y entonces,lo que tengo es un lioso plano donde no puedo hacer nada (no puedo sacarlo por la impresora,es demasiado engorroso)

¿alguien sabe que he hecho mal para que no me lo reorganice? ¿es problema del programa? Me baje uno de internet que ocupaba unas 5 megas y pico,no me pidio activacion ni nada,asi que supuse que no seria de prueba,qu era un programa libre.

¿puede ser problema de que no halla puesto las pistas bien? Yo solo pinchaba a ojo en los circulitos y los llevaba hasta otros,nada mas.

Os adjunto unas imagenes para que me hecheis una mano si podeis.








Un saludo y muchas gracias.

PD: aunque lo parezca,ninguna pista se monta sobre otra

Viendo tutoriales en internet....

Yo solo tengo PCB wizard, necesito el live wire para lo que quiero?

En caso de ser afirmativo.... puedo exportar mi trabajo de PCB wizard a live wire o tendre que hacerlo de nuevo en este programa?


----------



## rlcapo (Ago 18, 2010)

Te pasa eso porque para que te lo combierta a pcb tienes que dibujar el esquematico no el circuito. Para eso te hise este tuturial

espero que te alla servido.

rlcapo


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 18, 2010)

pues estoy de acuerdo con rlcapo en que primero tienes que dibujar el circuito...
creo que su tutorial esta bien explicado... aunque te recomendaria que primero te bajaras el programa de simulacion "aliado" del PCBWIZARD, el Livewire, que te permite simular circuitos electronicos (aunque solo es para principiantes), y pasarlos directamente a PCB ,,,

saludos y que esten bien


----------



## The Stig (Ago 19, 2010)

jeje,lei los tutoriales ya tarde.

Eso lo tengo solucionado,pero aun me queda una duda.

Todo el circuito esta hecho con la base de datos del programa,excepto el rele que me lo baje buscando en google.

Todos los componentes los he hecho en el esquema,pero el rele no se donde esta para ponerlo en modo esquematico,solo en modo de "imagen".

Si lo tengo descargado en el ordenador ya,¿donde lo busco como esquema y no como dibujo?

Muchas gracias por las respuestas,voy a descargar ahora mismo el ultimo archivo adjunto del compañero RLCAPO, para hecharle un vistazo y ver si se me escapa algo.

Gracias.

NUEVO MENSAJE

RLCAPO muchas gracias por esa explicacion,es un tutorial muy cortito y simple pero bastante directo.

Ya solo me queda la duda del rele,de donde esta la version "esquematizada" del rele que me baje en internet,si lo tengo que guardar en alguna libreria o al ejecutarlo automaticamente ya se autoguardo y donde esta.

Si alguien lo sabe le estare agradecido,ya que es lo unico que me falta para terminar la placa y poder entregarla.

Un saludo y de nuevo, gracias.


----------

